# Gentoo Installation mit Knoppix, passwd spukt fehler[solved]

## VincentVale

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mich heute daran Gesetzt Gentoo über Knoppix zu installieren und hänge nun bei Schritt 

8.c. Systeminformationen

Root-Passwort

Zuerst setzen wir das root-Passwort:

Befehlsauflistung  3.16: Setzen des root-Passworts

# passwd

beim ausführen bekomme ich jedoch dauernd folgende Meldung

(chroot) Microknoppix / # passwd root 

Geben Sie ein neues Passwort ein: 

Geben Sie das neue Passwort erneut ein: 

passwd: Fehler beim Ändern des Authentifizierungstoken

passwd: password unchanged

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

edit: schon geschafft einfach nur

```
emerge pam shadow 
```

 vorher eingeben

----------

